# Pirate Scavenger Hunt - Adventure



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

“Argh! remember! where there be sea there be pirates”

I’m talking about a well-planned pirate adventure so steeped in pirate lure and mystery that the kids will be thinking about it weeks afterward.

In 2011 I created a log book that will work with the map and clues to move the game forward. The entire adventure is based on finding the lost treasure chest key of that infamous pirate, Bartholomew Black Bart. The locked treasure chest was sitting out on the lawn in a ton of sand surrounded by coins, jewels, silver platters, swords.. guarded by a pirate skeleton…

Last time, the kids adventure started when they found a piece of parchment hidden in a book on the captains desk.

“For hundreds of years pirates and would be respectable citizens have lusted for the lost treasure chest key of that infamous pirate, Bartholomew "ABlack Bart" Roberts. A recent discover of Captain Bart’s lost log book filed with cryptic clues leading to the treasure. You have been chosen for this quest – see if you can unravel the cryptic clues leading to the keys location guided with this book. The Captain was a man ahead of his time in many ways and not all clues are as simple as they first appear. “

For this crafted adventure I tapped into the cursed pirate gold idea. I used same type of components as the previous year – Log Book, Treasure map – however this time, the map was be given in pieces, and cursed pirate gold, which in this case are pieces of 8.

The following was printed on parchment sealed with a wax seal . It was presented in an old pirate chest with 8 coins (Pieces of 8) 
`
This is no easy Journey, for the Treasure you seek
Pay close attention to the words that I speak 
Cursed gold there be, that’s without a doubt
A perilous journey filled with pirate lore everyone dreams about

Only a cunning crew will be able to find this plunder
A handful of the lost cursed coins leave many with curious wonder
What do they mean? Is the coin a starting clue?
I’d spend the time to study them if I were you.

I created a picture walk though to visually explain the event. I will add the log book pages and clue sheets after. For those of you who want the full details, they will be the last pages as many don’t have the patience to really read it all.
It could take you the better part of an hour to wrap your head around this.

I hope you find it inspiring.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's the signs I used to mark the areas and the Captains log pages


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's the rRest of the Log Book and clue cards and the banners I had printed


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's the written walkthrough


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Pictures taken of the event that day - I wish i had some close ups on some of the props, but that's the way it goes


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's the rest of the pictures from the day - with a few prop pictures sprinkled in.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Holy crap!!! 

I wanna Play!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bongobill (Dec 7, 2014)

This is really inspiring, my boy is a little too young yet to do a treasure hunt but most certainly something I'll think about doing in the future.


----------



## Wicked26 (Nov 23, 2015)

That looks like fun!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love this


----------

